# Orientations antennes wifi



## DVP (11 Avril 2005)

J'ai un petit reseau wifi, et je rencontre des problemes de reception entre mon iBook et mon routeur Belkin 7230. 
Alors qu'il y a qu'une dizaine de metres et une cloison entre les 2, j'ai beaucoup de mal a avoir le reseau, ou je le perd facilement: j'ai mon reseau avec 2 barres, puis d'un coup plus rien et plus moyen de le retrouver...

Les 2 antennes du routeur sont orientables dans tous les sens (mais malheureusement pas demontables) et j'aimerai savoir comment orienter au mieux mes antennes pour essayer d'ameliorer la reception.

Faut ils les mettres a l'horizontale (comme le fil d'antenne de mon ibook) ?
Les 2 antennes doivent etre etres orientées pareil ? 
Faut il que les antennes forment un angle entre elles ou c'est sans effet qu'elles soient paralleles ?


----------



## tedy (11 Avril 2005)

bonjour, 
moi j'ai le routeur linkys WRT54G avec deux antennes et elles sont à la verticale, un peu incliné vers l'extérieur... 

Cependant c'est étrange qu'à 10 mettres le signal soit aussi faible.  

j'arrive à capter le signal à une cinquantaine de mètre facile et dans toute ma maison y a pas de probleme!

Contrairement à ce que l'on crois ( c'est ce que j'avais lu) le signal "rebondi" contre les parois également...

Essaie de:

-Vérifier que ton routeur n'est pas collé à un appareil métalique qui pourrait brouiller le signal
-Changer de place ton routeur...

Sinon as-tu pensé à tester d'autres canaux???
Cela peut avoir une influence sur la qualité du signal... 
Chez moi par exemple sur le canal 6 j'arrive péniblement à un débit de 15 alors que j'utilise la norme G.
Je me met sur le canal 11 et là je retrouve un débit normal... 

éssaie de voir tout cela ça peut venir de ça...


----------



## DVP (11 Avril 2005)

En fait c'est reglé....
Effectivement apres avoir lu plusieurs messages sur le sujet, je trouvait ma reception wifi quand meme tres faible par rapport a la theorie. 

A midi, j'ai donc jete un oeuil a ma carte airport, et j'ai tout demonté (retirer la carte et debrancher l'antenne)

Ayant recement mis de la RAM dans mon iBook, j'avais du retirer la carte airport, et je me suis dis qu'il y avait peut etre un lien de cause a effet.

Bingo! 

La prise antenne etait mal mise: en fait elle semblait correctement mise mais en la poussant un peu plus (il faut forcer un peu) la prise a fait un "clic", signe qu'elle n'etait pas correctement fixée...

Je remonte tout et je redemarre: et la hop, tout de suite mon reseau local avec la reception a 100% 

N'ayant pas trop de temps, je n'ai pas poussé plus loin les tests, donc je verrai ca ce soir un peu plus en detail, mais cela semble quand meme bien mieux qu'avant... 
Et puis ce clic ne trompe pas, l'antenne n'etait mise correctement...


----------



## tedy (11 Avril 2005)

je suis content pour toi tu vas pouvoir profiter pleinement de la connexion de ton mac... 
Comme quoi il suffit de pas grand chose parfois!

Tedy


----------



## maousse (12 Avril 2005)

DVP a dit:
			
		

> Faut ils les mettres a l'horizontale (comme le fil d'antenne de mon ibook) ?


pour info, l'antenne airport sur un ibook fait plus ou moins tout le tour de l'écran.


----------

